
While Drafting SOPA, the U.S. House Harbors BitTorrent - username3
http://torrentfreak.com/while-drafting-sopa-us-house-harbors-bittorrent-pirates-111226/
======
atomical
I love how the article ends, 'Although the above is interesting, as the House
is the place where lawmakers are currently trying to push though SOPA, this
revelation might actually help their cause. If even people at the House are
“stealing” content, we really need SOPA to counter it, they may say

The question is though, whether SOPA will be able to break the habits of
millions of Americans, as there will always be alternatives available. And
even if it manages to put a dent in the current piracy rates, is that really
worth it considering the potential damage SOPA can do to the open Internet and
legal businesses?'

Their article is link bait with one arguably substantive paragraph at the end.

~~~
gasull
Yes, but interesting anyway.

The title of the article should be "What the US House bittorrents the most"

~~~
atomical
Which is actually even more misleading. How about, "Staffers pirate content in
US House."

------
a_a_r_o_n
To borrow a phrase, "When the Congress does it, that means that it is not
illegal."

Nixon/David Frost interview, 1977:
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejvyDn1TPr8>

------
neutronicus
I'm ignorant of how YouHaveDownloaded.com works. Does it have any way to weed
out dummy IP addresses inserted by trackers? Claiming to have peers in the
House seems like exactly the sort of cheeky thing the TPB trackers would do.

~~~
SurenTer
Yes, it has. YouHaveDownloaded performs random check of obtained IPs - to make
sure they actually up/download.

~~~
obtu
Not really, there were martian addresses in there last time I looked.

------
bediger
They don't practice what they preach, because they're not the kind of person
they're preaching to.

